# Spinnangeln im Juli Dahme/Kellenhusen



## deBoe (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir einer Infos geben, was ich Ende Juli vom Strand aus mit der Spinnangel fangen kann? Bereich Dahme Kellenhusen Grömitz.

Ich werde zum ersten Mal an den Strand fahren und eine Angel mitnehmen. Was für Köder müsste ich einpacken? 
Habe viele Fragen, aber wenig Antworten.

Grüße, und hoffe auf viele Antworten.

deBoe


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln im Juli Dahme/Kellenhusen*

Moin Moin ,
Ende Juli ist das Wasser schon recht warm und die Fische ziehen sich in der Regel ins tiefere Wasser zurück. Wenn überhaupt hast Du in den Nacht Stunden Chancen auf Dorsch und mit Glück auch Mefo . Ich würde es schwarz/rote Mefowobbler-blinker versuchen . Falls Du eine Seebrücke findest, die für Angler in dieser Zeit nicht gesperrt ist, versuche es von dort aus.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## deBoe (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln im Juli Dahme/Kellenhusen*

Danke fp
für die Antwort, werde dann mal abends versuchen, in der Brandung was zu fangen, sonst mal im Inland versuchen.
deBoe


----------



## cafabu (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln im Juli Dahme/Kellenhusen*

moin, moin,
die Steiküste zwischen Dahme und Kellenhusen ist immer ein Versuch wert. Wie Hornhechteutin schon sagte ziehen sich die Fische im Sommer aus dem Flachen zurück. Die besten Zeiten sind die Dämmerung abens und morgens. Meerforellen sind im Sommer schwer zu kriegen, sind mit Mofo-Wobblern und Blinkern aber immer einen Versuch wert. Plattfische sind mit kleinen grellen Twistern ind langsamen jiggen auch möglich, ev Buttlöffel oder Perlen vorschalten. Dorsche funzen ganz gut auf GuFi 20gr. knapp über Grund und mal aufditschen lassen. Rot, schwarz und Mischungen davon sind ganz erfolgreich.
Viel Erfolg Carsten


----------



## scripophix (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln im Juli Dahme/Kellenhusen*

In den letzten Jahren war zu der Zeit noch Hornhecht an der Küste. Sbirolino mitnehmen.

Seebrücke Dahme ist im Sommer bisher zum Angeln freigegeben gewesen. Geh nicht so früh ... Touris. Dorsch und Plattfisch, meist nicht so sehr groß.
Tipp: Nicht an die Spitze rennen, ggf. den Ostsee-Angelführer Dahme + Dahmeshöved lesen (7.95 €).

Mefo ist schwach zu der Zeit.

Meeräsche kann dann da sein. Das ist ein Spezialfisch, sehr problematisch zu befischen.


----------



## deBoe (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln im Juli Dahme/Kellenhusen*

Hallo,
da freue ich mich jetzt schon auf die Dorsche. |supergri 
Kann ja dann doch klappen mit den ersten Ostseefisch. Werde meinen Krempel (Blinker und Gummi) mal mitnehmen und schauen was ich fangen kann. 
Muss ich irgendwelche gesetzliche Bestimmungen beachten? Jahresfischereischein habe ich. Benötige ich dann noch eine Erlaubniskarte am Strand? Gibt es Schutzgebiete oder ist überall Angeln erlaubt.
Am Oldenburger Graben ist ja klar, nur mit Berechtigungsschein.
Grüße, deBoe


----------



## scripophix (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln im Juli Dahme/Kellenhusen*

Nee, nix weiter, kannst reinhauen.

Horni macht mehr Spaß als Dorsch...


----------



## hornhechteutin (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln im Juli Dahme/Kellenhusen*



scripophix schrieb:


> Nee, nix weiter, kannst reinhauen.
> 
> Horni macht mehr Spaß als Dorsch...



|good:|good:|good:|good: also Wasserkugel und Heringsfetzen nicht vergessen :vik: dann könnte auch ne Mefo als Beifang dabei rausspringen :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## deBoe (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spinnangeln im Juli Dahme/Kellenhusen*

Hi,
mit einer Wasserkugel hab ich noch nicht geangelt aber ein Sbirolino werde ich wohl mit nehmen, denke ist ähnlich. Hauptsache es wird ein Spaß! :vik:
Grüße, deBoe


----------

